# Chicago Bulls v Houston Rockets 20/01/06



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not getting the game, but c'mon people, you gotta get a game thread up, T-Mac's Back (doesn't hurt)!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

4th Quarter:76-78
C'mon,guys,we gotta pull this one off!!!:banana:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

86-88
Wake up,T-Mac,ur time!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

yes!88-88
1min left! C'mmmmooooooon


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Just let Howard rock


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG, he made it!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

88-90
T-Mac with an offense foul!

90-90!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

T-Mac!!!!!!!redeems himself!!!
2.1s left!


----------



## banjoken (Jan 21, 2006)

YAA T-MAC!! :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Great defense to force Gordon near halfcourt to take that shot


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*OT*:banana:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

We have a chance to win!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn, chuck hayes is having a good game!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC is the man,baby!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

100-98
15s left!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh, 2nd OT


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*2nd OT*:banana:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd say we had a good chance to take the 1st OT(96-92 up by 4), yet we blew it...
C'moooooooonn, Rock!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

T-Mac's show time!!
102-102! step up!!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

T-Mac's show time!!
104-102! step up!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Chuck Hayes just earned himself a spot. Great on boards


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC is priceless! OMG, JUST UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## banjoken (Jan 21, 2006)

:banana: YAA 109-106


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes!T-Mac!Yes！！！！！！


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh!damn! we won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HAHHAHAAHAHHAHA, Hinrich missed it, we finally won :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

Heart is pounding

How many clutch shots did TMAC hit? This guy is incredible, just imagine a healthy TMAC :angel:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Hayes
howard
*T-Mac*
:clap:


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

awesome win. mcgradys clutch 4th-2nd ot play and the play of juwan howard was also pretty good. but the mvp of tonights win goes to chuck hayes, he stepped up big later in the game with a clutch offensive rebound that made a nice 3 by mcgrady.

who is you guy's player of the game tonight?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Rockets111 said:


> who is you guy's player of the game tonight?


McGrady. Howard's nickname should just be Money, but in the final three periods, it was all T-Mac. Regular game for him, but he was unquestionably the best player on the floor. He was on a completely different level to the rest of the guys out there, and although everyone knew it, no one could do anything about it. Just glorious to watch.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Rockets111 said:


> awesome win. mcgradys clutch 4th-2nd ot play and the play of juwan howard was also pretty good. but the mvp of tonights win goes to chuck hayes, he stepped up big later in the game with a clutch offensive rebound that made a nice 3 by mcgrady.
> 
> who is you guy's player of the game tonight?


Of course TMAC is the MVP of the game, but u gotta give props to Chuck Hayes, without him the Rockets would have fallen to another team playing small ball. 

He is a steal. 
Hayes>>>Bowen

Hayes>Swift 

:biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Chuck Hayes just got himself on the team, the question is who will have to be cut in order to keep him.. our 16th roster grant isnt going to be there forever.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry guys was drinking last night and just got up.... (it's 1pm here)

I gotta watch the highlights still, but sounds like a great win, and let's hope this is the beginning of our long-awaited turnaround.

I'd honestly cut Baxter for Hayes, he has no use here if Hayes is gonna outplay him by so much. 

When was the last time Juwan took 29 shots in a game?!?!?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> When was the last time Juwan took 29 shots in a game?!?!?


April '96. He had 42 points. The game before he had 40 points on 27 shots.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Chuck Hayes just got himself on the team, the question is who will have to be cut in order to keep him.. our 16th roster grant isnt going to be there forever.


most likely Lonny Baxter unless they cut one of the badly injured guys who will be out for the rest of the season


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3602393.html



> CHICAGO - The idea was to play Tracy McGrady between 20 and 24 minutes, maybe push it to 28 if the game was on the line.
> 
> But the Rockets had suffered too long, lost too many consecutive games short-handed to handicap themselves so close to a victory. Besides, <b>McGrady said, "I'll be damned if I was going to come out."</b>
> 
> So McGrady kept playing, past the shot he hit in the final seconds of regulation to force overtime, through the seven points he scored in the first overtime to send the game to a second, until his final trey in the final minute was enough for the Rockets to take a 109-108 win over the Chicago Bulls on Friday. The win ended their seven-game losing streak.


I almost had a tear reading that, T-Mac really is the heart and soul of this team. I pray that he can stay healthy for the rest of this season, seeing him back is making a believer out of me again.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just saw the rest of the highlights. Deng was right on T-Mac on those clutch shots, and T-Mac still makes them, and making them look easy. T-Mac is truly a joy to watch.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I would think to cut Swift rather than Baxter because:

1. More money is saved when trading Swift...
2. Swift is playing cheerleader on the sideline.
3. Baxter is stronger than Swift (in the long run)

So...yeah..either Swift or one of the guards, like Moochie or Lucas...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't know who would be 'cut' because I dont think Jeff respects any young player long enough to give him a chance to develop into anything. Swift will not be cut or traded, neither will Sura,Barry,Anderson,Norris, or Bowen since he's Jeff's illegitimate son . . .but that's a secret :biggrin: 

I'll go with Baxter or Lucas, IMO it should be Bowen, Norris, or Sura goddangit. Mr. take the lunch money and sit guy. Just retire already, damn. :curse: If he retires he still gets his money, and he doesn't take up a roster spot, I don't get him, he said he'd probably never play ball again, so take your check and quit using up our roster spots!!! :curse: You Dork, I said it, DORK...you got the money now leave you BISQUITHEAD you're hurting the team by sitting watching the game from the sidelines. Had to get that off my chest...


----------

